
Good Hedge Funds Had a Good Year - throwawaymath
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-15/good-hedge-funds-had-a-good-year
======
throwawaymath
This is a Matt Levine column. The first section talks about Bloomberg
launching their first ranking of hedge fund managers.

The list is ordered by income and topped by the usual suspects. But as Levine
discusses, this is interesting because Bloomberg breaks out income from
management fees and income from investment returns.

